# Eco complete info.



## Maximumbob (2 Oct 2007)

Hey guys.. i'm looking to kit out my RIO 180 with a new substrate.  Currently it is an inert black gravel (looks like rolled crushed glas tbh)

I'm quite keen on ECO Comlete as its a black substrate and wont mess with the water chemistry.  I would be introducing fish to it immediately in a kinda substrate switc operation.  I was also toying with the idea of adding some tropica substrate beneath it to add some extra nutrition as I plan to plant quite a lot of crypts.

Has anyone got any advice on this aspect of things and can anyone recommend a well priced UK delivery place.


----------



## Themuleous (2 Oct 2007)

EC is an excellent substrate IMHO, although it does mess with the water chemistry a bit, in that it will raise the Gh and Kh a bit, to 8 and 6 respectively in my soft water tank..  Nothing to major but just so you are aware 

Re getting it, AE is probably your best bet and you'll no doubt be getting a few bags so delivery will be free (i.e. order over Â£50).

As for the tropica substare, I wouldn't personally, as the EC will be more than adequate.  You could always add some root tabs if need be, but the tropica substrate will mix with the EC eventually which'll ruin the look.

Sam


----------



## James Flexton (3 Oct 2007)

i have 6 bags on route from here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Caribsea-Eco-...ryZ66794QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

good price, cheaper than AE.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Oct 2007)

Excellent site Jim, do they give a discount on postage at all? 6 quid per bag kinda ruins the saving.

Sam


----------



## James Flexton (3 Oct 2007)

if you look closley Â£6 for one bag and Â£2 extra for each additional bag.

cost me Â£123.88 total for 6 bags including postage. i ordered last friday, no sign of it yet i'll let you know when it turns up. provided they haven't done a runner or sell substandard stock it looks like a good deal.


----------



## James Flexton (4 Oct 2007)

just arrived today. 2 packages perfectly wrapped with 3 bags in each.

100% perfect


----------



## Themuleous (4 Oct 2007)

Excellent, well worth remembering.  Cheers James


----------



## Maximumbob (4 Oct 2007)

By my calculations thats 3 X 20lb bags for a RIO 180???


----------



## Themuleous (4 Oct 2007)

Doing some very rough calculations, yeh about 3 bags for a rio 180.  Although you could get 4 just to be on the safe side, but thats just me 

Sam


----------



## Ivan (16 Oct 2007)

Hi, I have the eco complete stuff. Root growth is amazing compared to using silic sand and laterite base layer. Also it didn't do anything to my water chemistry.
pH7, gh 7 and kh 4.


----------



## rjtaylor (14 Nov 2007)

I have 100lbs for sale if you are anywhere near London SE9? Used in my tank for 2 years.

Incidently, I used 100lbs in a 180l tank. 3" depth is ideal for this substrate.


----------



## Maximumbob (14 Nov 2007)

I managed to get some from the same ebayer as mentioned above... it arrived promptly and well packaged.  I opted for 4 bags.  I just have to organise some time to do the substrate switch!  ANd I also need to buy a water but to keep the fish in during the change!


----------



## James Flexton (14 Nov 2007)

glad the link was usefull. just a tip though if you are removing fish then is possible totally empty the tank of water before adding ecocomplete, it does not need washing as it is prepacked in blackwater. this does not mean it's nice and clean. i added it straight to a full tank and it took about a week to clear with dust all over everything in the tank. also the layers will settle better if in a dry tank.

good luck.


----------



## Maximumbob (14 Nov 2007)

my plan was to fully empty the tank of the fish water plants and old substrate.  The put in the eco complete with new bogwood and replanting followed by the fish.


----------



## James Flexton (14 Nov 2007)

perfect i just wish i'd done that.


----------



## johnny70 (2 Jan 2008)

Has anyone got corys in a tank using this? I'm thinking of using this when I replace my substrate, but I have a lot of corys that it must be ok for.

Thanks
JOHNNY


----------



## Themuleous (2 Jan 2008)

I've got C.julii in with EC and they do fine, nice healthy barbels  

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (2 Jan 2008)

I've got C.julii in with EC and they do fine, nice healthy barbels  

Sam


----------



## Superman (29 Jan 2008)

I understand that the Eco Complete substrate doesn't require anything on top of it like gravel?

Could someone point me in the direction of some photos of this substrate so I can see what it looks like once settled.


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Jan 2008)

Here's Jim's journal where he used EC.  Ignore the cloudiness, just add the EC BEFORE the water!    

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t= ... c&start=20


----------



## Superman (29 Jan 2008)

eds said:
			
		

> Here's Jim's journal where he used EC.  Ignore the cloudiness, just add the EC BEFORE the water!
> 
> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t= ... c&start=20



Thanks, it looks rather nice.

My plans are to do a similar re-do of my tank but after looking at the photos would drain everything out before.

How quickly after adding everything can I put fish back in?


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2008)

I would think fish could go back in almost straight away, the cloudiness is nothing to worry out.  Just keep an eye of the NH3 and NO2 levels for the next few days, but with a mature filter these shouldn't be a problem either.

When I did a rescape in my main tank I use EC and put the fish back in the same day, no problems.

Sam


----------



## Superman (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks, sounds like something I'll get then.

I have a Juwel Vision 180, so how much of the stuff do I need?


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2008)

Check out 

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## Superman (3 Feb 2008)

Thats about 3 bags of the stuff then.


----------



## Maximumbob (4 Feb 2008)

I have just put eco complete into my RIO 180.  I would recommend 4 bags, maybe 5 if you wanted a high banking effect front/back.

I got it from here and the price worked out the best as there is a postage discount for more than 1 bag.


----------

